# Worth my money to snag this?



## DonH (Jun 25, 2009)

Hello Gentleman! Have I ever cared about home audio? Not really... BUT with me working on opening my brewery I want a cool looking and performing small speaker system. This fits the brewery Image really well. Is this worth the Price? Obviously I will haggle a wee bit 

Vintage Pioneer TX-900 Amp & SA-900 Receiver


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

Its a nice looking piece, i would just worry about long term reliability and durability.


----------



## DonH (Jun 25, 2009)

miniSQ said:


> Its a nice looking piece, i would just worry about long term reliability and durability.


totally agree.... 45 year old electronics scare me but would love to find newer pieces that look like this


----------



## Viggen (May 2, 2011)

Price is cheap enough if it fails in a year or a few years from now you aren't out much

But yea... it's old thus for me I wouldn't buy it. Pioneer isn't exactly hi end

Also if you plan on using the radio for music I would get a digital tuner so you do not have to worry about the station slowly changing

There are numerous cool looking amps and receivers that you can buy new.... it's just they cost a LOT 

Is the stereo something that will be out on display due to your concern about looks?


----------



## frontman (May 1, 2013)

You might be interested in this:
iFi Retro Stereo System at Music Direct

45 year old equipment may need to be re-capped, have resistors replaced as well as rectifiers, etc. If you know a good tech you could have the unit checked out.


----------



## Lycancatt (Apr 11, 2010)

I still run an unserviced sansui au217 amplifier which is about 40 years old and its never hiccupped and is left on 24/7. electronics of that era were built to last and I'd have to resist pretty hard not to buy that pioneer package.

Check it out though, turn all the knobs and listen for static/crackles, most can be fixed with some dioxit but some cant. it is worth your time to go test the unit and bring the cash because I'd wager it works just fine.

I used to make my living buying/selling old audio gear.


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

frontman said:


> You might be interested in this:
> iFi Retro Stereo System at Music Direct
> 
> 45 year old equipment may need to be re-capped, have resistors replaced as well as rectifiers, etc. If you know a good tech you could have the unit checked out.


2 grand WTF really?


----------



## ATOMICTECH62 (Jan 24, 2009)

There is no way I would pay $275 for that old school Pioneer.


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

perfect example that electronics of the past was build to last. I have a few very old radios THis one is Zenith big ass tube radio console. replaced burned tubes and it sounds so good I love listening to it despite that is mono.


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

ATOMICTECH62 said:


> There is no way I would pay $275 for that old school Pioneer.


Only because you`d buy dead unit for nothing and fix it yourself.


----------



## ATOMICTECH62 (Jan 24, 2009)

That is true.
But if I had $250 to blow on a 2 channel stereo I wouldn't buy that.
Its nostalgic,not practical.

Hell,I have a Pioneer Elite VSX-91TXH with remote I would sell for less then that.


----------



## ATOMICTECH62 (Jan 24, 2009)

There is nothing wrong with the vintage Pioneer stuff,I have owned & sold a lot of it.
I just think it is more of a collector kinda thing.I sold all my old stuff to a friend that is into it about a year ago.
The ones I was fond of were the SA series.

Vintage Pioneer Model SA 6800 Stereo Amp TX 7800 Servo Lock Tuner Combo Set | eBay


----------



## fcarpio (Apr 29, 2008)

If you want something vintage that also has great sound get something from "The Fisher", there are still plenty of them around that can be had for great prices. If you get an "Integrated Amplifier" you will only need one unit plus the source if FM doesn't cut it for you.

Something like this:










It will definitely be a conversation starter for people that know their home audio.


----------



## ATOMICTECH62 (Jan 24, 2009)

The best sounding piece I ever had was a Mac 1700.

Vintage McIntosh Mac 1700 Tube Solid State Hybrid FM Stereo Receiver | eBay

I had this in my garage driving an old pair of JBL 10" 2 way house speakers.Oh the memories of cranking "Kill Em All"
Till some piece-o-crap broke in and stole it along with a pair of GTi 1500's.


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

ATOMICTECH62 said:


> The best sounding piece I ever had was a Mac 1700.
> 
> Vintage McIntosh Mac 1700 Tube Solid State Hybrid FM Stereo Receiver | eBay
> 
> ...


no kidding, at 900 BIN it`s a better deal.


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

I love vintage Technics gear.Technics SA 202 Vintage FM Am Stereo Amplifier Tuner Receiver Woodgrain | eBay
Vintage Nice Technics SA 600 Am FM Tuner Amplifier | eBay

Pioneer SX 950 Receiver Works Great Very Nice | eBay


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

fcarpio said:


> If you want something vintage that also has great sound get something from "The Fisher", there are still plenty of them around that can be had for great prices. If you get ans "Integrated Amplifier" you will only need one unit plus the source if FM doesn't cut it for you.
> 
> Something like this:
> 
> ...


Fisher 400 was a very nice piece, still is.


----------



## ATOMICTECH62 (Jan 24, 2009)

I think if I were going to buy an older Pioneer like the OP wants I would look for an SX 780.

Pioneer Vintage Stereo Receiver Model SX 780 | eBay


----------



## fcarpio (Apr 29, 2008)

Victor_inox said:


> Fisher 400 was a very nice piece, still is.


Yep, and here is one for $400 with the option to make an offer:

Fisher 400 Tube Receiver | eBay


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

ATOMICTECH62 said:


> That is true.
> But if I had $250 to blow on a 2 channel stereo I wouldn't buy that.
> Its nostalgic,not practical.
> 
> Hell,I have a Pioneer Elite VSX-91TXH with remote I would sell for less then that.


I`d take Atomic on that offer 200 bucks for that pioneer is a screaming deal.
Also knowing seller I`d say it guaranteed to perform top notch.


----------



## fcarpio (Apr 29, 2008)

ATOMICTECH62 said:


> The best sounding piece I ever had was a Mac 1700.
> 
> Vintage McIntosh Mac 1700 Tube Solid State Hybrid FM Stereo Receiver | eBay
> 
> ...


That is a nice unit.


----------



## danno14 (Sep 1, 2009)

> Hell,I have a Pioneer Elite VSX-91TXH with remote I would sell for less then that.


Hmmmmm...... This would go nicely with my other Elite stuff in the kids playroom.....


----------

